

Seven year old forum topic gets response, author responds within a minute - imdsm
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-pass-command-line-parameter-to-shell-script-254396/

======
beobab
Except it seems to be within 7 minutes (new post at 7.14am, response by OP and
another user at 7.21am), which is still impressive, but not quite so much.

------
wanda
It will be more entertaining when an unanswered question on stackoverflow gets
an answer after the best part of a decade.

